# stroppy mare



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi im new on here,just working out how to use computer! I live in suffolk with my hubby,3 kids and ....1 tb chestnut mare,1 dartmoor pony,1 anglo arab(31yrs)1 welsh x,1 borderxnorfolk terrier dog(just had 8 pups)1 cocker spaniel dog,1 chihuaua,4 ragdoll cats,1 persian,5 x breed cats,8 ragdoll kittens,2 rabbits +3 babies,5 goldfish and a hamster.Oh and 5 persian x kittens.


----------



## nicolah (Jan 30, 2008)

wow your house must be really full


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi and welcome
bet you busy


----------

